# Plastic Panels for Laika Motorhome



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some plastic (or metal?) infill panels made up? Just the two end pieces required which the Fuel/Ski Locker door fixes into via slots in the end.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know anywhere, but could it be done by workshop who deals in perspex? They could template from yours and make a new one.


----------

